# Cure for stinking booties.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Stinking booties are a definite turn off. Try this and they'll smell just fine.

Kayak Fishing Tip #87
Cure for Stinking Booties.

Stinking booties can be a serious problem. I had a problem with mine stinking so bad that even our thieving Lab would walk around them.
The cure. Place 3 charcoal briquettes in an old sock and slip them into your booties. By the next morning, your booties won’t stink.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I will have to give this a try, I can stink up a pair of shoes bad enough to make people throw up!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang, thought you had a cure for stinky @$$


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

jaster , same thing ought to work !


----------

